# CentOS SSH problem



## gpatrick (Aug 11, 2014)

We have a Seamicro chassis with a number of cards. Some of the cards are being used as standalone servers while other cards are acting as hypervisors. Both the standalone, hypervisors and guests are CentOS. The problem is whenever a pmrun or ssh session is initiated to a hypervisor, the session appears to "hang" because no standard out is displayed, however, if you `strace` the PID it is still active. 

For example, `ssh` into a hypervisor and issue `vmstat 1` and for a few seconds it will display output and then stops, yet an strace shows the vmstat still running. Just no output.

The console connection never has a problem. The standalones never have a problem, just the hypervisors. Also, the guests never have a problem either.

Any ideas about what may be the problem or how to isolate or identify what causes it would be appreciated.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 11, 2014)

This may be the off-topic forum, but even then asking a technical question that has no bearing on FreeBSD whatsoever seems quite out of place. Have you tried an actual CentOS forum?


----------



## gpatrick (Aug 11, 2014)

These threads on Linux, OpenIndiana, and MacOS X didn't capture your attention?
http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=45877
http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=45517
http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=45076
http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=45619

And this one on cooking is more appropriate for this forum in what way?
http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=39437


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2014)

gpatrick said:
			
		

> And this one on cooking is more appropriate for this forum in what way?
> http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=39437





> Have some non-FreeBSD related questions, or want just to chit-chat about anything that is not related to FreeBSD? This is the forum for you.



Chit-chat does not include technical support questions relating to an entirely different operating system. The other threads you mentioned are FreeBSD related one way or another (either directly or indirectly).

But besides that, I'm quite sure you will get a lot more and a lot better answers if you asked on a CentOS forum.


----------



## gpatrick (Aug 11, 2014)

> The perfect steak (IMO, of course):
> 
> lightly spread some olive oil over each side
> gently rub fresh-ground peper (and salt if must) into each side
> ...


Where in the Gordon Ramsey cooking thread does it have anything related to FreeBSD?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 11, 2014)

Fine. The Off-Topic forum will disallow _strictly technical questions about non-FreeBSD operating systems_ as a matter of policy from now on.

Posting opinions or ideas about other operating systems is not a problem. Just not full-blown technical/support issues. Issues for which dedicated support forums and mailing lists exist.

Going totally off-topic, as in Gordon Ramsay's cooking antics, was already explicitly allowed here.

That should clear it right up. Closed. Sticky added.


----------

